# Inalambricamente accionar un motor



## tichox345 (Feb 25, 2009)

hola

Estoy haciendo un proyecto para mandar señales inalambricamente y activar un motor y para eso estoy queriendo utilizar un telefono inalambrico 
mi idea es: por ejemplo accionar las teclas 1 - 2 - 3 del telefono y prender el motor 
las teclas 4 - 5 - 6 para apagar el motor  

y estaba pensando accionar las teclas 7 - 8 - 9 para controlar la velocidad del motor. (Posiblemente si no es mucho problema pero seria mucho mejor controlar la velocidad de un motor inalambricamente y mostrarlo en un LCD  )

Y estaba pensando hacer un decodificador DTMF que convierte en código binario de la tecla pulsada en un teléfono que lo quiero utilizar para comandar mi PIC.

Como no se mucho de telefonos, telecomunicaciones queria preguntarles si es necesario que convierta en código binario de la tecla pulsada en un teléfono para meterlo al PIC o si solo lo meto las señales delas teclas marcadas sin convertir en codigo binario pero lo que no se es si estas señales son aptas para meter al PIC directamente.
O que otro metodo necesito para hacer mi proyecto.
POR FAVOR SAQUENME DE DUDAS 

Mi telefono es inalambrico panasonic modelo KX-TGA243LC  (o talvez me estoy complicando mucho) al principio pensaba utlizar un WALKIE TALKIE pero leo las sugerencias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 25, 2009)

La verdad que hay varias formas de controlar tus motores de forma inalambrica. Hay de RF (modulos TLP,RLP) Zigbee y Módulos gsm (celular). La verda que todas esas formas son bastantes buenas.


----------



## tichox345 (Feb 26, 2009)

Gracias pero ¿las señales que mandan estos modulos son aptas para meterlo al PIC? o ay que decodificarlo


----------



## felixls (Feb 26, 2009)

Podrías empezar mirando este componente (trae ejemplos de esquemas con uC):

http://jap.hu/electronic/tsop17.pdf

Y luego abordar la página

http://jap.hu/electronic/infrared.html

Entre otras...


----------



## tichox345 (Mar 1, 2009)

gracias felixls.
El motor lo tengo que accionar por lo menos un kilometro a la redonda es que es para un campo de maiz y el operario lo tiene que activar desde cualquier punto de ese lugar. y el componente que me recomiendas parece que no funciona asi o estoy equibocado


----------



## Fechu314 (Mar 1, 2009)

lo mas adecuado seria una señal de fm modulada. voy a fijarme a ver si te encuentro algo....


----------



## santiago (Mar 1, 2009)

lo mas simple , es un emisor de fm de 1w masomenos, y dtmf, emisor y receptores

saludos


----------



## joel longa (Mar 5, 2009)

hola tichox345 

veo tu comentario. como ya muchos lo dicen es mejor utilzar RF asi que te dejo unos ejemplos que espero  te sean de gran ayuda.
saludos


----------



## jhonduar (May 16, 2012)

moyano jonathan dijo:


> la verdad que hay varias formas de controlar tus motores de forma inalambrica. Hay de rf (modulos tlp,rlp) zigbee y módulos gsm (celular). La verda que todas esas formas son bastantes buenas.




hola estoy haciendo un diseno de una grua torre tenga que manejarla inalambricamente desde la pc,, soy estudiante de electronica,, mis motores seran de corriente directa,,



hola estoy haciendo un diseno de una grua torre tenga que manejarla inalambricamente desde la pc,, soy estudiante de electronica,, mis motores seran de corriente directa,,


----------

